# Originals Haul!!



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2007)

I went and got my Originals stuff today!  They didn't have everything in, so I'll probably go back.  Anyway, since I'm sure I'm not the only one haulin' today...feel free to add on to this post to share you Originals hauls (I figure that might cut down on the threads since there are bound to be a bunch)!





L to R:  Clue e/s, Nouveau Frou l/s, Supersequin l/s, Nico Now l/g, and Avarice l/g.

Edit: Nico Now looks fantastic over Nouveau Frou. I wasn't sold on NF by itself, but it with Nico Now is fabu!

I'll post some swatches of these in the Main Swatches thread.

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Jealous you got to see them and buy some in person already! Great haul!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 19, 2007)

Pretty colours! Nice haul. Nico was one of my first lipglasses back in the days...love it over Odyssy lipstick


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 19, 2007)

Pretty haul! Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 19, 2007)

yummy supersequin looks well hot!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 19, 2007)

the colours look so much better in real life! i really want super sequin now x


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

Oooo I think Im going to hit up MAC today!! Nice stuffs!


----------



## lil.white.lie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yay for your haul!
I got Parrot and Clue e/s + Avarice l/g.
I also got Alum e/s for my mom.


----------



## fingie (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice haul! I can't wait to see the swatches!

I got Parrot, Melon pig, Steel Blue pig, & Reflects Transparent Teal (OMG SO GORGEOUS!)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 19, 2007)

enjoy!


----------



## Nicolah (Dec 20, 2007)

Jealous. I need to go.


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 20, 2007)

i purchased the glitters, Full on Lust lipglass, charred and memorabilia e/s and then my non original hauls were pink ingot and cyber metal x creams


----------



## niftyness (Dec 20, 2007)

man! this is bad stuff!! seeing everyone else's hauls makes me want to go back tomorrow and buy stuff that I tried to resist!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bad niftyness!

alum charred and memorabilia were pretty! and I want twig twig l/s! AH!

should i do it??


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 20, 2007)

I walked right by MAC today. Nothing was buzzing, so I didn't stop. Is The Originals out everywhere or select stores?


----------



## niftyness (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey! Some stores didn't know the release was today until last minute! My store didn't have a display either I ended up just asking the MA and she told me that it was being released but she didn't have the display...... but DID have the products! So I got to look and purchase! Try asking maybe?


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll be back in the mall Sunday. Thanks for enabling me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hessah (Dec 20, 2007)

............


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2007)

great haul!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 20, 2007)

enjoy it.


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 20, 2007)

I´m getting Supersequin & Nico Now


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 20, 2007)

wow! love it!

Enjoy it!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Enjoy.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 23, 2007)

Great haul !!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_yummy supersequin looks well hot!!_

 
Hell yeah!  I need it!  

Nice haul


----------



## wendy1751 (Dec 23, 2007)

I went yesterday and I got 2 parrots. Had to because they are selling on Ebay for $60.


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 26, 2007)

oh! nice haul, i'm jealous of those lippies. i didn;t really check out those lip colors, i just got eyeshadows. now i have to go back. yay!


----------

